# Katie's babies aged 19 days



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow they look so big and healthy some beautiful colours too - thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

really beautiful!! :001_wub: xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: The Tiffany girl looks a fiesty little thing 
 Chocolate has to be my favourite :001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks all of you. I suspect the two Tiffs will be staying.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwww, so sweet!!!!!:drool:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all such geogeous colours & all look beautiful.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahh so sweet ! Lovely pics :001_wub:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are just lovely! Such beautiful babies.  Silly question but which one's are the tiffanies? Is that a colour reference? xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww Can i come have a wee Cuddle please


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The tiffanies are the semi-longhairs. 

Liz


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

lizward said:


> View attachment 22336
> 
> 
> View attachment 22337
> ...


Stunning Liz, absolultey gorgeous,


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw gorgeous babies

D xxx


----------

